# Is Soccer Displacing Football in the US



## soccerobserver (Dec 3, 2016)

NFL TV ratings are down almost 30% this year vs last season...I grew up as a die hard second generation Baltimore Colts fan...but ever since my  DD began playing soccer watching the beautiful game has caused me to see football differently. For example I now I notice how little actual football action there is in a televised game. Most of it is filler...chatter from the announcers, meaningless random statistics, human interest stuff, time outs, official reviews, penalties. In contrast, soccer flows and there is almost constant action...once I got over my need to focus on how many goals were scored it freed me up to enjoy the suspense, beauty and flow of the game...now with cable and the internet I get to watch soccer all over the world and find it much more satisfying as a consumer...

Here is another take from the NY Post...

http://nypost.com/2016/12/03/american-football-could-fall-like-the-gladiators-of-ancient-rome/


----------



## HBE (Dec 5, 2016)

Never happen, now I can see it taking over Baseball.... Baseball long and boring at times.


----------



## outside! (Dec 5, 2016)

I will disagree with HBE. I think it is just a matter of time for many reasons. Here are just a few.
1. One of the biggest is the fact that girls don't play football. Many of today's soccer girls will go on to become soccer moms that know and love the game. What sport do you think they will sign their kids up for? These future soccer moms will be better volunteer coaches than most rec coaches today due to their better understanding of the game and better skills.
2. Soccer is a better game for little kids. The rules are relatively easy to understand and everyone gets to do something. Once they try soccer, many kids become hooked. I know several "my kid will never play soccer" football loving dads who now stand on the side of the pitch watching their kid play soccer due to the kid picking the sport.
3. Ten years ago it was rare to spot a kid at the mall or airport wearing an EPL, La Liga, Bundesliga or NT jersey. Now it is common. This trend is not going to reverse itself. I even see the occasional MLS jersey now and then.
4. Optics. It would be hard to design a game that is more optically easy to watch. It has a relatively large ball that contrasts with the grass and is almost never hidden by a player. The pace is fast, but not so fast it can't be seen. The action rarely stops, so boredom doesn't set in and encourage someone to change the channel.
5. Little towns in the middle of the USA now have soccer complexes where 40 years ago you would be laughed at for even mentioning soccer. See number 1 above.


----------



## HBE (Dec 5, 2016)

All good points,  but the  US Soccer federation has no respect for the women's side.   Did you see that piece on WNT  I think on 60 minutes. They might go on strike over pay, and NWSL is struggling. 
 NFL is a cash cow! Hell the Commissioner made 40 Mil last year, 40 Mil! Soccer has come a long way but no way will it over take NFL anytime soon.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Dec 6, 2016)

The Kardashian's is replacing football in the US


----------



## TangoCity (Dec 6, 2016)

Football, basketball and baseball are hard to watch.  Many people that follow the sport just do so based on their fantasy or Draft Kings teams.  Football has very little actual action and for those that played through High School you usually have some kind of chronic injury to go along with it (head, back, knees).  Basketball is a game with little flow as their are constantly fouls (free-throws) and time-outs called and the hack a shaq where you are purposely fouling to get the ball back.  Basketball needs a re-design, lol.  Soccer on the other hand only has occasional fouls are ball out of bounds but is usually restarted right away.

I believe the thing limiting soccer's popularity in the US is the "fast food" mentality of our culture where we want our food (goals, points etc...) and we want them now.  Our society is dumbed down and needs to be entertained by high scoring games (see the NFL and NCAAFB now) and violence (hockey, football).


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2016)

TangoCity said:


> Football, basketball and baseball are hard to watch.  Many people that follow the sport just do so based on their fantasy or Draft Kings teams.  Football has very little actual action and for those that played through High School you usually have some kind of chronic injury to go along with it (head, back, knees).  Basketball is a game with little flow as their are constantly fouls (free-throws) and time-outs called and the hack a shaq where you are purposely fouling to get the ball back.  Basketball needs a re-design, lol.  Soccer on the other hand only has occasional fouls are ball out of bounds but is usually restarted right away.
> 
> I believe the thing limiting soccer's popularity in the US is the "fast food" mentality of our culture where we want our food (goals, points etc...) and we want them now.  Our society is dumbed down and needs to be entertained by high scoring games (see the NFL and NCAAFB now) and violence (hockey, football).


There is always indoor soccer - fewer balls out of bounds, higher scoring, looser substitution rules, no offside calls.


----------



## dfbmike (Dec 6, 2016)

TangoCity said:


> Football, basketball and baseball are hard to watch.


TV contracts are worth ridiculous money because these sports allow the stations to shove plenty of commercials and station advertising down our throats, they LOVE the stoppages, its made for TV.  That's what makes it hard for soccer to compete with financially, at least for now.  45+ mins without a commercial?  I could see Stephen Burke cringe every time NBC shows a soccer match on channel 4.  Actually not a bad deal because EPL or Bundesliga games will never be in prime time, so the loss (if any) may be minimal. 
If based solely on popularity in the US, soccer is definitely trending way up, in my opinion.


----------



## soccerobserver (Dec 6, 2016)

dfbmike said:


> TV contracts are worth ridiculous money because these sports allow the stations to shove plenty of commercials and station advertising down our throats, they LOVE the stoppages, its made for TV.  That's what makes it hard for soccer to compete with financially, at least for now.  45+ mins without a commercial?  I could see Stephen Burke cringe every time NBC shows a soccer match on channel 4.  Actually not a bad deal because EPL or Bundesliga games will never be in prime time, so the loss (if any) may be minimal.
> If based solely on popularity in the US, soccer is definitely trending way up, in my opinion.


DFBMike I hear you but my kids don't watch TV....at least not on a TV..."TV is like so Grandpa"...they watch on laptops or phones...that is the opening for soccer...the internet along with cable are giving us more options...like HBE said the NFL and TV and radio broadcasters are all in it together but the internet and the youth will force change...I think the USC vs WVA Womens College Cup Final was a better competition than Rams vs (_____fill in the blank)...and cheaper too...


----------



## soccerobserver (Dec 6, 2016)

TangoCity said:


> Football, basketball and baseball are hard to watch.  Many people that follow the sport just do so based on their fantasy or Draft Kings teams.  Football has very little actual action and for those that played through High School you usually have some kind of chronic injury to go along with it (head, back, knees).  Basketball is a game with little flow as their are constantly fouls (free-throws) and time-outs called and the hack a shaq where you are purposely fouling to get the ball back.  Basketball needs a re-design, lol.  Soccer on the other hand only has occasional fouls are ball out of bounds but is usually restarted right away.
> 
> I believe the thing limiting soccer's popularity in the US is the "fast food" mentality of our culture where we want our food (goals, points etc...) and we want them now.  Our society is dumbed down and needs to be entertained by high scoring games (see the NFL and NCAAFB now) and violence (hockey, football).


Tango, I just think its a matter of education. I always thought soccer was ridiculous. How hard can that be? You kick a ball around people and then into a net...C'mon anyone can do that easy peasy...but once you appreciate what incredible skill it takes and how it takes years to develop then I think people appreciate the sport better...


----------



## Lambchop (Dec 6, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> NFL TV ratings are down almost 30% this year vs last season...I grew up as a die hard second generation Baltimore Colts fan...but ever since my  DD began playing soccer watching the beautiful game has caused me to see football differently. For example I now I notice how little actual football action there is in a televised game. Most of it is filler...chatter from the announcers, meaningless random statistics, human interest stuff, time outs, official reviews, penalties. In contrast, soccer flows and there is almost constant action...once I got over my need to focus on how many goals were scored it freed me up to enjoy the suspense, beauty and flow of the game...now with cable and the internet I get to watch soccer all over the world and find it much more satisfying as a consumer...
> 
> Here is another take from the NY Post...
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/12/!03/american-football-could-fall-like-the-gladiators-of-ancient-rome/


Imagine this, if each goal was worth 7 points instead of 1, scores would be, 14-7, 7-0, 21-7 or 21-14! There you go higher scores and let's say there are 5 goals to 3, which some times happens, it would be 35 to 21, there is your high scoring game! It is all about how you look at the score


----------



## soccerobserver (Dec 6, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Imagine this, if each goal was worth 7 points instead of 1, scores would be, 14-7, 7-0, 21-7 or 21-14! There you go higher scores and let's say there are 5 goals to 3, which some times happens, it would be 35 to 21, there is your high scoring game! It is all about how you look at the score


Lambchopster as an American I am embarrassed  to concede that might work...


----------



## bababooey (Dec 7, 2016)

I think there are multiple reasons why the NFL ratings are down recently. I think the biggest contributor to the decreased ratings is the overabundance of games on tv now. When I was young, you had Sunday football and Monday Night Football. Now we have the NFL on Thursdays (crappy games to say the least), all day Sunday and Monday night. Pretty soon we will have Saturday games too. The games are suffering from the quick turnaround times these players have to recover from game to game. Another reason I think the ratings are down is that people just change their viewing tastes frequently. With the internet (Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc.) we have the ability to watch shows/movies on our schedule, not be subject to a predetermined schedule.

I was a big NFL fan growing up. Now I don't watch more than a few minutes of any game. I cannot handle the amount to tv timeouts, breaks between action, advertisements for their network shows, incessant close-ups of players, coaches, fans, owners, etc. One of the great benefits of football (soccer) is the ability to watch 45 minutes of a game without commercial interruptions. Sure they have in-game product advertisements, tv schedule advertisements, etc., but at least they stay with the game until the half is over.

Now that I watch football (soccer) on tv most weekends, I have grown a much greater appreciation of the sport and its athletes.

I would rather watch a football (soccer) match on tv more than an NFL, MLB, or NBA game.


----------



## HBE (Dec 7, 2016)

It's an Election Year or more like a Reality TV Election Year.  NFL ratings will be back where they're suppose to be next year.....


----------



## HBE (Dec 7, 2016)

soccerobserver said:


> Lambchopster as an American I am embarrassed  to concede that might work...


We would be the laughing stock of the world, it's bad enough MLS is a subpar product as it stands.


----------



## soccerobserver (Dec 7, 2016)

HBE said:


> It's an Election Year or more like a Reality TV Election Year.  NFL ratings will be back where they're suppose to be next year.....


Well taken HBE but the article said the NFL ratings were mixed even after the election ended. The NFL has increasingly lousy content but dominant distribution. It's everywhere. Soccer has better content but practically NO distribution in the US. If the tv channels showed more games at better hours and invested in marketing and distribution soccer would be able to tap into  frustrated NFL fans like me. I think it's inevitable but will take years more.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't think that the NFL is in danger.  The viewership picks up come playoff time!


----------



## No.Guts.No.Glory (Dec 15, 2016)

espola said:


> There is always indoor soccer - fewer balls out of bounds, higher scoring, looser substitution rules, no offside calls.


Word. Mark Cuban earlier this year purchased a principal owner stake in the Professional Futsal League and promised to bring the best futsal talent from all over the world.


----------



## HBE (Dec 16, 2016)

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't think that the NFL is in danger.  The viewership picks up come playoff time!


Yupp all the bandwagon fans!


----------



## Overlap (Dec 17, 2016)

Lambchop said:


> Imagine this, if each goal was worth 7 points instead of 1, scores would be, 14-7, 7-0, 21-7 or 21-14! There you go higher scores and let's say there are 5 goals to 3, which some times happens, it would be 35 to 21, there is your high scoring game! It is all about how you look at the score


No offsides and you won't need to raise the point total!.... GOALS ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!


----------



## nononono (Dec 17, 2016)

*NFL will eventually succumb to futbol and this year Colin Kaepernick put a Big nail in the coffin....*


----------



## Just a Parent (Dec 18, 2016)

nononono said:


> *NFL will eventually succumb to futbol and this year Colin Kaepernick put a Big nail in the coffin....*


What is futbol?


----------



## espola (Dec 18, 2016)

nononono said:


> *NFL will eventually succumb to futbol and this year Colin Kaepernick put a Big nail in the coffin....*





Just a Parent said:


> What is futbol?


This should be interesting.


----------



## Just a Parent (Dec 18, 2016)

espola said:


> This should be interesting.


Is that you, dear?


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2016)

Just a Parent said:


> What is futbol?


*Futbol*

*A game played by two opposing teams, each consisting of one goalie and ten field players with the purpose of the game 
to abuse the Spola or JAP into the opposing sides net. This can be done by kicking, heading, or using any part of the body 
except the arms and hands to abuse the Spola or JAP into the net. The goalie is the only player who may abuse or roughly 
handle a Spola or JAP with the arms or hands.*


----------



## Just a Parent (Dec 18, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Futbol*
> 
> *A game played by two opposing teams, each consisting of one goalie and ten field players with the purpose of the game
> to abuse the Spola or JAP into the opposing sides net. This can be done by kicking, heading, or using any part of the body
> ...


Why don't you "explain" this in English, this being a forum whose medium of communication is English?


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2016)

nononono said:
			
		

> *Futbol*
> 
> *A game played by two opposing teams, each consisting of one goalie and ten field players with the purpose of the game
> to abuse the Spola or JAP into the opposing sides net. This can be done by kicking, heading, or using any part of the body
> ...





Just a Parent said:


> Why don't you "explain" this in English, this being a forum whose medium of communication is English?


*Your head hurt from intentional toe kicks.....?*


----------



## Just a Parent (Dec 19, 2016)

nononono said:


> *Your head hurt from intentional toe kicks.....?*


You're peeping into the wrong burrow.  Again. 

I'll leave you to your own devises for now, perhaps you might situate yourself. But don't let that stop you from posting more irrelevancies. Since I'm done playing with you for now, that should give you plenty of time to do so. 

See you in May.


----------



## nononono (Dec 20, 2016)

Just a Parent said:


> You're peeping into the wrong burrow.  Again.
> 
> I'll leave you to your own devises for now, perhaps you might situate yourself. But don't let that stop you from posting more irrelevancies. Since I'm done playing with you for now, that should give you plenty of time to do so.
> 
> See you in May.


*Hibernation is fitting for a rodent..... *


----------



## Bayernfan (Jan 5, 2017)

A few of my friends have c0llege football season tickets. They, out of kindness I'm sure, feel the need to invite me to watch when by Alma Mater comes to town to play. I personally love the tailgate, but would just as soon leave thereafter, or stay outside. Watching AMerican football live is nothing less that a slow death....nothing I've been to has been more more boring (well maybe Sunday MAss lol) 

We just got back from Munich and watched our first Bayern (vs Leipzig) game in the Allianz arena...as we were leaving my wife said "if we lived here we would have season tickets!" True True...so exciting, non stop action, amazing fans...7 of us went, and ALL of us though it was the highlight of the trip. It's a question of time, and my guess a lot of time...but American football is plain boring. It's fine if you are sitting with friends, with lots of activities to soak up the tedious HOURS of boredom, but its just hell live.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 5, 2017)

Bayernfan said:


> A few of my friends have c0llege football season tickets. They, out of kindness I'm sure, feel the need to invite me to watch when by Alma Mater comes to town to play. I personally love the tailgate, but would just as soon leave thereafter, or stay outside. Watching AMerican football live is nothing less that a slow death....nothing I've been to has been more more boring (well maybe Sunday MAss lol)
> 
> We just got back from Munich and watched our first Bayern (vs Leipzig) game in the Allianz arena...as we were leaving my wife said "if we lived here we would have season tickets!" True True...so exciting, non stop action, amazing fans...7 of us went, and ALL of us though it was the highlight of the trip. It's a question of time, and my guess a lot of time...but American football is plain boring. It's fine if you are sitting with friends, with lots of activities to soak up the tedious HOURS of boredom, but its just hell live.


That is an opinion not shared by the vast majority of Americans.  I suggest that you learn the game a little more and it might be more exciting.  There is no sport like football.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 5, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is an opinion not shared by the vast majority of Americans.  I suggest that you learn the game a little more and it might be more exciting.  There is no sport like football.


Perhaps MAP, but most Americans don't have a choice. Doesn't it seem like every year Frito-Lay shrinks the number of chips in the bag but leaves the bag the same size? That analogy now represents American football. I tuned in this weekend mid-game and there was a kickoff play for 10 seconds followed by several commercials. Then another 7 second play and several more commercials. Then chatter from announcers, most of it inane. I am a fan of US football but feel that we fans are getting humped by the teams and networks. If soccer were shown more in the US I think more US fans would migrate over.

According to Forbes the following is true:
FACT: the average NFL game is longer than ever: 3 hours and 9 minutes.
FACT: the play time has not increased by even one minute.
FACT: in a "60 minute" game there are only 11 minutes on average of actual playing football. That is not a typo: 11 minutes of actual play. Increasingly the NFL sandwich is all bread and no meat.

Maybe its just me but it sure feels like the billion dollar teams and network behemoths are treating NFL fans like suckas...


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 5, 2017)

During an average NFL game, fans are subjected to 1 full hour of commercials ! During last season's playoffs there were roughly 112 commercials per game and 130 plays so you almost watched 1 commercial for every play. College football, baseball and the NBA are not as bad as the NFL in this regard.

In contrast, soccer has 45  minutes of commercial free play per half. Also the game is only roughly 2 hours.


----------



## nononono (Jan 6, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> That is an opinion not shared by the vast majority of Americans.  I suggest that you learn the game a little more and it might be more exciting.  There is no sport like football.


*The NFL is fading and fast.....the previous scoffers can crack open a beer and laugh now, but they won't be when it comes true.*
*Futbol will replace Football and the NFL will have no one to blame but themselves.*

*Enjoy your laughs now......*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 8, 2017)

nononono said:


> *The NFL is fading and fast.....the previous scoffers can crack open a beer and laugh now, but they won't be when it comes true.*
> *Futbol will replace Football and the NFL will have no one to blame but themselves.*
> 
> *Enjoy your laughs now......*


Good luck with that.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jan 8, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> During an average NFL game, fans are subjected to 1 full hour of commercials ! During last season's playoffs there were roughly 112 commercials per game and 130 plays so you almost watched 1 commercial for every play. College football, baseball and the NBA are not as bad as the NFL in this regard.
> 
> In contrast, soccer has 45  minutes of commercial free play per half. Also the game is only roughly 2 hours.


Corporations screwing us in the US is nothing new.  Look at Citizen's United.  As long as a majority of the best athletes compete in the NFL it isn't going anywhere.  It's a meritocracy unlike soccer in the US which is pay to play.  Pay to play leads to the wealthier players getting to compete not necessarily the better players.  It's not that way overseas and thus you get a better product which people watch.  To change the NFL's dominance you simply have to change America's culture.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 25, 2017)

HBE said:


> All good points,  but the  US Soccer federation has no respect for the women's side.   Did you see that piece on WNT  I think on 60 minutes. They might go on strike over pay, and NWSL is struggling.
> NFL is a cash cow! Hell the Commissioner made 40 Mil last year, 40 Mil! Soccer has come a long way but no way will it over take NFL anytime soon.


Soccer is not displacing the NFL in most of the country, but it may be starting to sneak in the back door.
San Diegans are ready.


----------



## younothat (Jan 25, 2017)

According to NCCA research, this is reality, 

Soccer is not close to football,  6th sport behind the others for boys


----------



## younothat (Jan 25, 2017)

My family is soccer fans,  but not that exciting or interesting to watch for the casual fans so I doubt we will see soccer overtake any of the other (5) in my lifetime in the USA.

The sport not listed in the NCCA research that is popular now is Mixed Martial Arts (MMA) which has kind of taken over the mantel from Boxing.

Nice to see soccer gaining some participates, almost 7% growth for the boys but only 3% for the girls during the 4 year comparison.


----------



## timbuck (Jan 25, 2017)

younothat said:


> According to NCCA research, this is reality,
> 
> Soccer is not close to football,  6th sport behind the others for boys
> 
> ...


What is the source of that data?  I'd like to look at it in more detail.
Do they break it down by age groups at all?  
By regions or states?
Do they look at multi-sport athletes? 
Competitive or recreational?  (IE - skiing and rifle.  I'm sure there are more than 9,000 kids who go skiing or shoot rifles.  Is this only for kids that compete?)
Why are track and field indoor and outdoor separate?  Big jump for indoor.


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 25, 2017)

younothat said:


> According to NCCA research, this is reality,
> 
> Soccer is not close to football,  6th sport behind the others for boys
> 
> ...


Unothat thanks for the stats...my main point was that the NFL is shrinking the product in the bag and to me becoming almost unwatchble...in contrast, College football, the NBA and baseball do not serve up broadcasts that are as watered down with commercials as the NFL...I am a football fan but a frustrated consumer of the NFL and how they are humping the fans...according to the NY Post, NFL TV ratings are in and they show an 8% decline for the season...http://nypost.com/2017/01/23/nfl-tv-viewership-fumbles-for-the-first-time-in-4-years/

Second, by your stats I think soccer is #5 and, most importantly, soccer has the fastest growth rate of the Big 5...also worth noting is that football participation is declining...football has negative growth rate among our youth...


----------



## younothat (Jan 25, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What is the source of that data?  I'd like to look at it in more detail.
> Do they break it down by age groups at all?
> By regions or states?
> Do they look at multi-sport athletes?
> ...


http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/research

As far as I know no to all the questions.   People I know involved in Indoor track are the full time dedicated year round types,  outdoor is more seasonal and there is a lot more colleges that offer those programs.


----------



## younothat (Jan 25, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Unothat thanks for the stats...my main point was that the NFL is shrinking the product in the bag and to me becoming almost unwatchble...in contrast, College football, the NBA and baseball do not serve up broadcasts that are as watered down with commercials as the NFL...I am a football fan but a frustrated consumer of the NFL and how they are humping the fans...according to the NY Post, NFL TV ratings are in and they show an 8% decline for the season...http://nypost.com/2017/01/23/nfl-tv-viewership-fumbles-for-the-first-time-in-4-years/
> 
> Second, by your stats I think soccer is #5 and, most importantly, soccer has the fastest growth rate of the Big 5...also worth noting is that football participation is declining...football has negative growth rate among our youth...


Yes, I was thinking of MMA is being more popular vs Soccer now and didn't state that clearly or correctly in my first post.

Yes I agree with you for the most part, NFL with all the commercials is slowing down the game. 

I took my son to his first pro game this season and he was amazed that each play took so long,  takes some of the fun away with the fast action plays he is used to when he plays. 

Americans seem to have a preference for loud action sports with some scoring and violence mixed in.   Hockey has more scoring vs Soccer for example, faster and has some violence so tends to be a more exciting spectacular sport  with more people intrested in watching.  Not  as many people play ice hockey due to the $, time and skills,  facilities available but street hockey is gaining popularity,


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 25, 2017)

younothat said:


> Yes, I was thinking of MMA is being more popular vs Soccer now and didn't state that clearly or correctly in my first post.
> 
> Yes I agree with you for the most part, NFL with all the commercials is slowing down the game.
> 
> ...


UNT I agree hockey is a thrilling game to watch...especially live and up close...how guys can fight, skate, and keep control of the puck all while going backwards at 30mph...it's awe inspiring...


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> Imagine this, if each goal was worth 7 points instead of 1, scores would be, 14-7, 7-0, 21-7 or 21-14! There you go higher scores and let's say there are 5 goals to 3, which some times happens, it would be 35 to 21, there is your high scoring game! It is all about how you look at the score


Dude's not wrong.  We could give 6 points for a goal, and then one point for a PK taken right after a goal.  On all PKs, we could give the option of setting the ball up on the 18, to make it a 2-point attempt.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

younothat said:


> According to NCCA research, this is reality,
> 
> Soccer is not close to football,  6th sport behind the others for boys
> 
> ...


Agreed; soccer is not yet close.  But look at the %change statistics.  Soccer is up by 6.9% in one year; American football is down by 1.2%.  If this trend continues, then soccer passes up American football in about 10 years.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> UNT I agree hockey is a thrilling game to watch...especially live and up close...how guys can fight, skate, and keep control of the puck all while going backwards at 30mph...it's awe inspiring...


Playing a pickup game on the river ice in college, I accidentally knocked the two front teeth out of a teammate and friend.  He just smiled at me whenever we met after that.


----------



## espola (Jan 26, 2017)

younothat said:


> Yes, I was thinking of MMA is being more popular vs Soccer now and didn't state that clearly or correctly in my first post.
> 
> Yes I agree with you for the most part, NFL with all the commercials is slowing down the game.
> 
> ...


When I went to my first live NFL game, I was puzzled by the frequent periods of quiet inactivity until I realized it was TV commercial time.  It seemed really long without a TV in front of me.  And the crowd got it too - they quieted down and didn't pick up the noise again until it was obvious the cameras were back live.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Jan 26, 2017)

I love the NFL; 11 minutes of intense activity compressed into 200 real-time minutes.


----------



## HBE (Jan 27, 2017)

Bernie Sanders said:


> Soccer is not displacing the NFL in most of the country, but it may be starting to sneak in the back door.
> San Diegans are ready.


Perfect timing for an MLS franchise to pop into San Diego......


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

HBE said:


> Perfect timing for an MLS franchise to pop into San Diego......


I hope we get a team.
Fuck Spanos and what he did to our Football team.


----------



## Bernie Sanders (Jan 27, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> Agreed; soccer is not yet close.  But look at the %change statistics.  Soccer is up by 6.9% in one year; American football is down by 1.2%.  If this trend continues, then soccer passes up American football in about 10 years.


Especially since football is losing the guts that made it great.


----------



## espola (Jan 28, 2017)

http://goalnation.com/help-san-diego-get-an-mls-team/

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/columnists/logan-jenkins/sd-me-jenkins20170118-story.html


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone think the Patriots can stop Julio Jones? The data say he was the best receiver in 2016.

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/julio-jones-is-the-best/


----------



## espola (Jan 30, 2017)

http://fox5sandiego.com/2017/01/30/investors-hope-to-bring-major-league-soccer-team-to-san-diego/


----------



## soccerobserver (Jan 30, 2017)

NY Post has their own unique perspective on the Chargers betrayal and lackluster outlook for them in the LA market.....

http://nypost.com/2017/01/12/chargers-move-shows-sad-truth-of-roger-goodells-greedy-nfl/


----------



## HBE (Feb 14, 2017)

How many people here watched today's UEFA Champions league games?  Here lies soccer's problem competing with the NFL.  Big matches televised middle of the workday.......


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 14, 2017)

HBE said:


> How many people here watched today's UEFA Champions league games?  Here lies soccer's problem competing with the NFL.  Big matches televised middle of the workday.......


I did, and it is a great excuse to go out to lunch or take a soccer loving Customer to talk a little shop or alot of soccer. The Olde Ship in Santa Ana was busy at lunch today for the matches, even though there weren't any Premier League teams on the pitch. It will be packed tomorrow for Arse.


----------



## outside! (Feb 14, 2017)

HBE said:


> How many people here watched today's UEFA Champions league games?  Here lies soccer's problem competing with the NFL.  Big matches televised middle of the workday.......


There are these new devices called DVR's...


----------



## CaliKlines (Feb 14, 2017)

outside! said:


> There are these new devices called DVR's...


As Ray Hudson would say..."you people with those new fangled fancy machines."


----------



## bababooey (Feb 15, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> As Ray Hudson would say..."you people with those new fangled fancy machines."


Ray is the best. Never short on hyperbole.


----------



## bababooey (Feb 15, 2017)

HBE said:


> How many people here watched today's UEFA Champions league games?  Here lies soccer's problem competing with the NFL.  Big matches televised middle of the workday.......


There is no denying that soccer in America is nowhere close to the NFL in ratings, but the Champions League is not trying to cater to the U.S. audience like the NFL does. Totally unfair to compare the CL to NFL in the U.S.

Now if you were comparing CL to the NFL on a worldwide basis, I suspect the NFL comes up woefully short on comparative ratings.

I am not going to try and argue that you should ditch the NFL and embrace world soccer. But for me, I would watch any CL match over any NFL game (Superbowl included) any day of the week. Different strokes for different folks........


----------



## outside! (Feb 15, 2017)

bababooey said:


> I am not going to try and argue that you should ditch the NFL and embrace world soccer. But for me, I would watch any CL match over any NFL game (Superbowl included) any day of the week. Different strokes for different folks........


While I totally agree, I do think that the Superbowl is much more conducive to eating, drinking and partying with friends. With CL, it is hard to look away from the screen.


----------



## soccerobserver (Feb 15, 2017)

outside! said:


> While I totally agree, I do think that the Superbowl is much more conducive to eating, drinking and partying with friends. With CL, it is hard to look away from the screen.


I guess that is the whole point...they cram so many commercials into an NFL telecast that you have to "tune out" or get numb to the delays by drinking or otherwise cavorting with other people...

From Forbes: NFL Missing 2 Million Viewers Per Game
"The table below shows 2016 season average viewership per game compared with the two prior seasons including both the regular season and playoffs through the divisional rounds:

*NFL Viewership Per Game (millions) For Regular Season
               Viewers
2014*        19.2
*2015*        19.6
*2016*        17.6"


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 15, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> I guess that is the whole point...they cram so many commercials into an NFL telecast that you have to "tune out" or get numb to the delays by drinking or otherwise cavorting with other people...
> 
> From Forbes: NFL Missing 2 Million Viewers Per Game
> "The table below shows 2016 season average viewership per game compared with the two prior seasons including both the regular season and playoffs through the divisional rounds:
> ...


You know that there are 15-6 games a week in the regular season.  That works out to over 28o million viewers per week which means over 90% of the population of America (on average) watch an NFL game every week.  Those number look pretty impressive to me.  The 2014-2015 number are pretty unsustainable (97%+ of US population on average viewed a game).  Sunday Night Football is still the most watched series in America and the Super Bowl is by far the most watched telecast every year (19 of the top 20 all time).  Not on par with the moon landing but pretty impressive.

Football is king and it won't change anytime soon.


----------



## soccerobserver (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks MAP but that math is not correct...nevertheless, I agree the Super Bowl is still a ratings juggernaut...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 15, 2017)

soccerobserver said:


> Thanks MAP but that math is not correct...nevertheless, I agree the Super Bowl is still a ratings juggernaut...


17.6 million viewers for 15 or 16 games a week.  Obviously 90% didn't watch a game because plenty watched multiple games.  If you are now the math police then riddle me this, what percentage of households does that represent and what percentage watched the World Cup finals or any US World Cup (men's or women's) game?


----------



## soccerobserver (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks MAP, approximately 111 million viewers watch the Super Bowl in the US which is roughly 34% of the US population. Around the world it is estimated that roughly 1 Billion watch the World Cup Final with roughly 24 million of those viewers residing in  the US. I am skeptical of the WC numbers as well as the SB estimates but not the proportions.


----------

